# Kirk Hunter's new Ruby Strings



## garylionelli (Apr 20, 2007)

Kirk Hunter came over to my studio tonight and personally demonstrated his new Ruby strings for me, Kontakt version. (First he played my Zeta violin -- I don't know how many of you know what an incredible violinist he is.) Anyhow, back to his new strings -- I was very impressed. I still haven't found a string library that really does it for me yet all the way around (and I own them all), but this may come the closest so far, we'll see. We compared them to Vienna's Appassionata Strings, which sounded a little muffled by comparsion. The Ruby Strings were a degree more alive, vibrant, more rosin, but still full and VERY warm and even sounding. Now I really like the Appassionatas too, so I of course won't dis them, but whatever shortcomings the Apps have I think are compensated for with the Ruby Strings. (Never have been too pleased with what I perceive as dullness in the Appassionatas, and EQ doesn't fix the problem for me.)

All this talk about the sound quality is to say nothing about the vast myriad of control features that are implemented for these strings, triggering a great number of additional articulations and playing techniques. Breaking some bold, new ground for sure here. The Polyphonic Legato, to name only one, was great. Also, there was one very cool feature whereby a full string chord could go from strong vibrato to none. Very expressive. And there are others too. Maybe Kirk will explain these himself as I don't want to start posting any misinformation here.

All in all, a very impressive collection -- great work Kirk.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 20, 2007)

Demos?


----------



## re-peat (Apr 20, 2007)

Here's one: http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/LenettaFinal.mp3


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 20, 2007)

garylionelli @ Thu Apr 19 said:


> Kirk Hunter came over to my studio tonight and personally demonstrated his new Ruby strings for me, Kontakt version. (First he played my Zeta violin -- I don't know how many of you know what an incredible violinist he is.) Anyhow, back to his new strings -- I was very impressed. I still haven't found a string library that really does it for me yet all the way around (and I own them all), but this may come the closest so far, we'll see. We compared them to Vienna's Appassionata Strings, which sounded a little muffled by comparsion. The Ruby Strings were a degree more alive, vibrant, more rosin, but still full and VERY warm and even sounding. Now I really like the Appassionatas too, so I of course won't dis them, but whatever shortcomings the Apps have I think are compensated for with the Ruby Strings. (Never have been too pleased with what I perceive as dullness in the Appassionatas, and EQ doesn't fix the problem for me.)
> 
> All this talk about the sound quality is to say nothing about the vast myriad of control features that are implemented for these strings, triggering a great number of additional articulations and playing techniques. Breaking some bold, new ground for sure here. The Polyphonic Legato, to name only one, was great. Also, there was one very cool feature whereby a full string chord could go from strong vibrato to none. Very expressive. And there are others too. Maybe Kirk will explain these himself as I don't want to start posting any misinformation here.
> 
> All in all, a very impressive collection -- great work Kirk.



I also have them and I totally agree. They are warm, expressive and very playable.


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2007)

Is it just me or this sounds much better than Emerald?

Also, is there real legato in there? ..I thought i heard some real portamento? Are they like real performance legato like VSL or is done using scripts?

Thanx.


----------



## handz (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds good!


----------



## JBacal (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds promising.

Best,
Jay


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 20, 2007)

It surely sounds promising. I already had listened to one demo on his site, and i think it sounds better this time. Maybe it might be a cool option. I need to buy better strings, i will hang on until he releases.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 20, 2007)

Actually, there's supposed to be a downloadable demo version available today. That should be fun to try out.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Apr 20, 2007)

Cool Ned! I will check this out


----------



## loydb (Apr 20, 2007)

Damn, I'm ready for it to come out. I love Emerald.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 20, 2007)

Does someone know if the string ensembles are actually made out of full sections or are they layered smaller ensembles ?


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 20, 2007)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Apr 20 said:


> Does someone know if the string ensembles are actually made out of full sections or are they layered smaller ensembles ?



I think you'll find your answer here:

http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/khso_ruby_instruments_str.php (http://www.kirkhunterstudios.com/khso_r ... ts_str.php) 



> Grand Strings
> 18 Violins
> 10 Violas
> 9 Cellos
> ...



I guess poco means small ensemble? :?


----------



## Moonchilde (Apr 20, 2007)

Poco is Spanish for small or tiny. The demo sounded pretty nice, which suprised me considering how the Emerald demos sounded.


----------



## James W.G. Smith (Apr 20, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Apr 20 said:


> Actually, there's supposed to be a downloadable demo version available today. That should be fun to try out.



Downloading now, lets see what we can do with these suckers. A 1GB Demo, that is very very cool, thanks Kirk :D

EDIT: Alright, found out that it is an "Ensemble" patch (like all instruments in one), and I really can't do too much with those, but I messed around with 'em anyhow. The sound is pretty big on these until you head down towards the celli and basses, where it just doesn't sound right to my ears. I think it may be the patch but it really sounded odd, especially the basses because it sounded like the samples in the lower range where stretched celli. Not saying they are, it just sounded odd. Oh, I'll also mention that the samples are not looped, maybe it's just for the demo version but they only last like 2 or 3 seconds before they cut off, so if the full version isn't like this, please Kirk, put a notice on underneath the download that says so, otherwise some might get confused.

One thing that kind of cracked me up was the "Low Polyphony" tag on these. FYI, this patch is heavily layered, and single notes hit up to 7 voices on my computer. I can't imagine how many layers are on the normal ones :lol: 

James


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 20, 2007)

Fernando Warez @ Fri Apr 20 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Does someone know if the string ensembles are actually made out of full sections or are they layered smaller ensembles ?
> ...



Thanks Fernando.

What I meant to say was: are the 18 violins an actual 18 violins ensemble or a 9 violins X 2 ?


----------



## Ashermusic (Apr 21, 2007)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Apr 20 said:


> Fernando Warez @ Fri Apr 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Apr 20 said:
> ...



18. 

BTW, this will be EXS24 also which is great news for Logic/EXS24 users.


----------



## VonRichter (May 7, 2007)

Hi guys... I put a demo of the new strings up... check this thread for info etc:

http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53526


----------



## José Herring (May 8, 2007)

Not sounding that bad. Is there a way to download your example so that I can hear it through my studio speakers?


----------



## Ashermusic (May 8, 2007)

VonRichter @ Mon May 07 said:


> Hi guys... I put a demo of the new strings up... check this thread for info etc:
> 
> http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53526



Very nice! 

OK, after long chats with Craig Sharmat and Nick Batzdorf (thanks guys) I decided that they were right and that I was throwing the baby out with the bathwater. I will focus on interacting with the constructive members here and try to ignore the others.

For those who do not know Kirk Hunter'òÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XU	ÌY   XU
ÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XU ÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XUÌY   XU


----------

